# This Weekend, May 18



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Where are y'all setting up? I'm dragging our caravan to the San Marcos River for our Scout Troop's annual family campout. Setting it up for Ms. wissl at San Marcos River Retreat and I'll be hanging in my hammock. Stop by if you're in the area. Kayaking the river Saturday. Blue Tandem Hobie


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

We either stay at Pecan Park or Leisure RV down in Fentress. We usually just tube when we stay at Pecan park, put in there and get out down at Scull's crossing.

Planning on bringing the kayaks up there this summer for the first time, just curious where you usually put in and get out and roughly how long your ride is.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Due to mostly novices we normally put in at the city park and paddle down to Pecan Park/ San Marcos River Retreat. It's a 4-6 hour paddle. Portage twice.
When we have an experienced crew we start at Pecan Park/ San Marcos River Retreat and enjoy the swifter water until Martindale. Shuttles are available from T&G Canoe near Pecan Park/ San Marco River Retreat or you can do your own shutttling.
I'm not sure which route we're going to do this weekend. I'll try to remember to post. back.

Here's a good link for the upper part. http://www.sanmarcosriverretreat.com/San_Marcos_River_Retreat/River_trips.html


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*May 18 weekend pics*

We ended up doing the City Park to San Marcos River Retreat paddle. About 5 hours total. I was sore but not from paddling, sore from the portaging. I was in a rented solo Ocean and my wife & daughter in our tandem Hobie. Guess who did most of the carrying? Next time we'll put in at Stokes Park and avoid all but 1 portage.

I didn't want to take my camera phone on the river with me so this is all y'all get. The dutch oven is my Mile High Stew. Part of my kitchen is in another of the pics. The Scout pic is the owners doing their Sunday morning riverside worship service for the guests. They've been doing it for years.

A Scout is reverent.


----------

